# SSHuttle



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

Anyone here using SSHuttle? Consider it the poor mans VPN, in fact, I've never had a 'proper' VPN. Used to just tunnel traffic via SSH through a VPS, but that got messy and there had to be a better way... SSHuttle! https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle

Installing on your Linux desktop at home is as simple as:


sudo apt-get install sshuttle -y
Followed by:


sshuttle --dns -vvr [USER]@[IP-ADDRESS]:[SSH Port] 0/0
Here is the readme if you need help: https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle/blob/master/README.md

Happy browsing!


----------



## TruvisT (May 18, 2013)

Nice share. I'll have to look into it. I've always done SSH Tunnel with PuTTY when not wanting to use OpenVPN or something of the sorts.


----------



## SPINIKR-RO (May 19, 2013)

You could also buy a VPN form me. =)


----------



## MannDude (Nov 13, 2014)

I just want to bump this so it gets more coverage. SSHuttle rocks, great for quick traffic tunnelling without the fuss of setting up a proper VPN.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 16, 2020)

Always nice when you're Googling something, and you find your post from 6 ears earlier. Almost six years to the day, too.

Anyway I was looking for this!


----------

